# I'm buying a DTG printer from alibaba and it says it needs textile ink.... where do i get them and are they the same to sublimation ink



## inzz3 (Jan 24, 2021)

so im buying this DTG printer on alibaba that says it needs textile ink which I've tried searching and don't seem to get what that means. i currently have a setup for sublimation printing and im curious and wanted to know would sublimation ink work? and if anyone knows what the ink i need is can you please link it. it would be amazing help if you could. the printer i am buying just incase people wanna check something is -
Textile Dtg Printers A4 Print Size For T Shirt Clothes Jeans Tshirt Flat Printing Machine Printer - Buy Inkjet Printer For Wall Mural,Inkjet Printer For Wood,Direct To Wall Inkjet Printer Product on Alibaba.com

the print head is Epson l805

THNAK YOU IN ADVANCEEEE


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You can't use sublimation ink in a DTG.

Textile ink can be found using Google search. Search term 'dtg ink'. DuPont is one of many suppliers.

Friendly advice - I know it's only $500- but don't do it. You will regret it. Alibaba/China and DTG should never be used in the same sentence together. Buy a DTG after you've been able to see it, demo it and talk to other owners who use it.


----------



## DTG Merch (Apr 21, 2019)

Hello there, hope you doing well today!

Just a couple of suggestions;

Which ink brand and other fluids do the printer's supplier recommends? Normally, DTG printers are developed and tested along with certain inks, cleaning fluids and capping station liquid.
Saying that, when shopping for DTG Inks/fluids, it's important to observe which brands were tested and recommended to work with the printhead in the machine. In your case, Epson.
Like splathead mentioned in the above post, sublimation ink will not work. However, if you want to try it at your own risk note that:
1. You need to flush the ink lines before filling new ink in the machine.
2. You should use a new set of printheads for every type of ink you are going to test. 
3. You should check if all the liquids/fluids are compatible with each other. 

Different types of inks/fluids do not like each other.
And a contaminated system with different inks is also not a good idea.
Both situations will lead to clogged/damaged printheads.

Hope that helps.


----------



## FXCreations (Jan 20, 2020)

DTG inks can be found in alibaba itself, so Many suppliers. where you are buying the printer, they should sell the inks.
but now guess DTG is outdated. Move to DTF


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

FXCreations said:


> but now guess DTG is outdated. Move to DTF


DTG is hardly outdated. Direct To Film has a ways to go still.


----------



## nsglazer (Feb 12, 2017)

splathead said:


> You can't use sublimation ink in a DTG.
> 
> Textile ink can be found using Google search. Search term 'dtg ink'. DuPont is one of many suppliers.
> 
> Friendly advice - I know it's only $500- but don't do it. You will regret it. Alibaba/China and DTG should never be used in the same sentence together. Buy a DTG after you've been able to see it, demo it and talk to other owners who use it.


Completely agree! I would never trust the junk you see on Alibaba.


----------

